# Lets see some hunting pics:WARNING_Carnage



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I am drewling at the mouth for the waterfowl season to start................
YES, I do shoot spoonies ....if it flies, it dies


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*more waterfowl pics*

Can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*A couple more.....*

Post em up. 
My son had surgery Friday, we were released Sunday. Now I can start looking forward to hunting again. This cool weather we just had got my bones shaking!!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

One of thiis years teal before the storm hit. eerrrr! dang Rita!


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

A couple of Axis taken opening weekend last deer season. Hog taken opening morning two years ago.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

A sweet little Honey Hole!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

That makes me want to check my camo neoprene duck hunting waders. I ain't put 'em on since last year on Christmas Day!

Biggie


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

A few fell out of the sky.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

*Here's a couple for you...*

These were hogs we took last year on a bow only ranch...


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*Thats whut I'm talkin bout!!*

Keep em coming!!!!! I haven't done any deer or hog hunting in years. I would love to take a small hog and smoke em for xmas!


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

My Brittany retrieving a whitewing for me.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*pics*

turkey East tx, 3 legged kitty, and crows make a fine meal


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

A friends Archery Bull Elk from Idaho, taken in September.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Man, this gets my blood flowing!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

*Deer Pic*

Here's a real Heavy Weight I got in Alberta.
Biggest bodied Whitetail I ever saw.
Scored 151 gross 5x5


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

*Not Too Much Longer*

Only a few weeks away


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

Back in my college days in west Texas


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

All you guys quack me up with the duck pics.
Wish I woulda been there.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

David,

I think you've killed a little bit of everything. Nice animals.

Brian


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*Dang Woodrow!!*

You've got some trphies there!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

here are a few that are pre-carnage, and they are little bigger this year!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

nothing else gets you shaking in the woods like these boys can.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

That is a monster 4x4 Woodrow. I couldn't tell much about it in your avatar.
Beautiful................Really nice muley to.


----------



## marley1 (Jun 23, 2004)

Bull, wheres that picture of that Canvasback you shot *2* years ago.... J/K.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Yamahammer, did you go to Tech?

Redfishr, nice buck, I have always wanted to go up there and hunt. Farthest north I have hunted was Iowa. They don't usually get over 300#, like 250#, but huge compared to our deer. How did you like the meat, the deer from Iowa blew away anything I have had from Texas.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Here, Piggie Piggie*

A pig from last year:


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

My first Nilgai .300 win mag within sight of the Laguna Madre. Awesome steaks and my daughter teethed on the Jerky, best Jerky I've ever had.


I know she doesn't look like a girl in the pic......
She looks like this today...


----------



## Silver_Tacoma08 (Apr 20, 2005)

*McFaddin Geese*

McFaddin Geese....one banded


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> A pig from last year:


Is that a double rifle? What caliber? Very nice.


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

Them Nilgai do make some great eating... very nice pics...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

HornSuperFan said:


> Is that a double rifle? What caliber? Very nice.


 Thanks, it's a 9.3x74R hammer double made by Pedersoli. It was a gift from my wife last year. Not expensive as doubles go, but it is fun.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Here are a couple of pics from last year of the female members of our lease. My daughter and her first turkey and my Mom (76 years old) and her buck.


----------



## RandyM (Jul 14, 2005)

*Hogs*

My first trapped hogs, 40-50 lbs each.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Pod said:


> Here are a couple of pics from last year of the female members of our lease. My daughter and her first turkey and my Mom (76 years old) and her buck.


Your lucky to have a mom like that.........nice buck.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

deke said:


> Yamahammer, did you go to Tech?
> 
> Redfishr, nice buck, I have always wanted to go up there and hunt. Farthest north I have hunted was Iowa. They don't usually get over 300#, like 250#, but huge compared to our deer. How did you like the meat, the deer from Iowa blew away anything I have had from Texas.


Unfortunatly I have never been able to eat any of the canadian deer I have taken, six total. But they definatly dont go to waste. The farmers who's land we hunt on, and there are many, come and get them as soon as they are skinned.
You could keep them if you want but it would be a big hassel getting them home . I saw a guy with moose meat at the airport once. He had ten boxes. I bet it cost him a grand to get all that on the plane. 
Man I sure miss that place. I'll be going back for sure next year. I hope.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Carnage
151 5/8 NET, if I remember correctly


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*Keep em coming.*

Thanks for shring all of your photos. I have more photos but I haven't scanned them in.

Marley1, you can come over and see that canvasback on my wall!!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*wifes 2 turkeys*

you can tell by now turkey means more to me than deer


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*A couple yrs. old*

But still makes my heart race thinking of Mr. Bullwinkle standing perfectly still looking at me.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

*Last two seasons*

Colorado elk from last year & my wifes last two seasons in hondo and stockdale. she drew an elk tag this year for the 3rd season can't wait to get back up there.


----------



## gut hooked (Mar 23, 2005)

thoughtless murdering pigs....ducks have feelings too....how can you shoot something as pretty as a duck? or a goose for that matter? you hunters make my skin crawl and my stomach turn.....unless you have room in the blind for me.....

is that small hog filtered? i've smoked lots of stuff but never a hot.....how do you light it?


----------



## stovepipe (Dec 21, 2004)

*Hog or buck......?*

I ended up takeing the Hog......


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

WOW this really does get your blood flowing. I am so excited about waterfowl season coming up i can't sleep at night.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Hogs & deer killed over the last 2 years at the house.


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

a few


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

*Palmetto, that hog pics is pretty cool...*

It looks menacing to say the least.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

*Here's a pic of another hog shot with a stick...*

...


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

More dead stuff. (Hogs, both rifle killed. I don't have the sack to kill 'em with a knife...)


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

great photos everyone.. here are a few more pre-carnage..


----------



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

Here's a couple of deer killed on our ranch last year.
the first one scored 174 and some change and the second 164and change
I hope this works for i have never got pictures to go
Mrsailfish


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Bayduck said:


> But still makes my heart race thinking of Mr. Bullwinkle standing perfectly still looking at me.


Thats a heluva deer............congrats


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

*Last season in Rocksprings*

139 and some change, B&C


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thats Some Good Shots There Mrsailfish. Mr.cook Looks Proud, And He Should Be. I Know He`s One Heak Of A Hunter.
Big Rob


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> 139 and some change, B&C


That one has a lot of character, way beyond what the numbers show.

Lot of good pictures from everyone. This thread has some legs.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Now if I could shoot or should I say HARVEST an animal like Mr. Sailfish, I would still be deer hunting......After duck hunting.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

The buck this was in wasn't anything to write home about (public drawing hunt Granger WMA)....but I like my arrow placment.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Didja take a bite out of it after the pic, CapnC?


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

One of my better bucks killed on our current lease. Thanks everyone for posting, I've enjoyed all of your pics.


----------



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

*cull buck*

Here's a little 10 point 148 cull that my dad let my kid shoot.I need to teach my dad what a cull buck is.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Chas Is The Man..........
2 Cool
Big Rob


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

a few pre-carnage


----------



## Big Spec (Aug 15, 2005)

*9 pt from 2 years ago.*

My best buck. Scored 127. Not a bad hill country buck.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Summer Vacation Picture*

One more:


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*If anyone*

Ever needs me to cull some of these type of bucks, just let me know.















Thinks again for everyone posting, I have really enjoyed these pics. Couple more weeks for me and it's on!!!!! TAKE EM'!


----------



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

Here's a cuople more pics.
Mrsailfish


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Nice Cull


----------



## surf-n-turf (Mar 19, 2005)

take em boys


----------



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

1st picture is of my buddy big rob's buck
the rest is some junk hanging in my office
Mrsailfish


----------



## austinag (Aug 13, 2004)

*A few Hunting Pics*

Couple of bucks we shot last year along with my 8 yr old's deer.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I think if that boy smiles any harder his face might crack. Great picture.


----------



## austinag (Aug 13, 2004)

*pics*

he had a big smile for quite some time after that.

Here is a few more.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

*Northern Deer*

Here's a pretty good 5x7 whitetail I got in Alberta a coulpe years back when I killed that monster mule deer.
The whitetail scores 161 gross.
I didnt get him mounted so I could have it to play with when I choose.
I got next to no pics of him . The guide took them and they are terrible to say the least.
He was only 3 1/2 yrs.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Here's a pretty good 5x7 whitetail I got in Alberta a coulpe years back when I killed that monster mule deer.
> The whitetail scores 161 gross.
> I didnt get him mounted so I could have it to play with when I choose.
> I got next to no pics of him . The guide took them and they are terrible to say the least.
> He was only 3 1/2 yrs.


 3-1/2? Dang. Genetically gifted to say the least.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

*Buck and Goose*

Last years buck & a specklebelly.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

*Big Whitetail from the north*

Here's a big 10 pnt I got about 7 years ago in alberta.
Had great mass and grossed 162.
He had 25 inch beams and over 40 inches of mass.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Here's a big 10 pnt I got about 7 years ago in alberta.
> Had great mass and grossed 162.
> He had 25 inch beams and over 40 inches of mass.


 I love those heavy beams. You sure have a lot of nice bucks.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> I love those heavy beams. You sure have a lot of nice bucks.


Charles , you wouldn't believe the buck I missed at daylight while walking to the stand where I got that buck.
I can still see him standing in the big field looking at me and me shaking like a leaf. I would have put him in the 190's and he was a typical ten point.
I tried a free hand shot,but only found hair slung out on the snow, and no blood. There was nothing around me to get a rest on. When I tried to go down on one knee the rise between me and him covered him up.
About two hours later this deer walked out .I had a rest this time and didnt miss.................R.R..


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Heres a little carnage from 4 generations: My grandpa @ 81 with buck taken with a LC Smith, my dad in 1951, my oldest first buck @ 7 with a 223, me with a cpl PRWs, and sons posing with a good mornings hunt in the early 80s


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I love old pics WD..........thanks


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Redfishr, the WTs in Canada are truely amazing. we have done some work for some guys that Bear hunted in Canada and to see some of the pics they had of WTs there. They talked a older guy out of a set of horns he had nailed on his 'car house' and was taken with a 22mag it took us a cpl of yrs to find a cape that would do the horns justice. Dont rememebr what it scored but am thinking it was 160+ and what beats the hell out of me is it was NAILED over his garage door and they traded some bear meat for them>>go figure<< WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

1 more for now and its a follow up of the 1 with my grandpa. He was in his 80s and while my dad n I were in Menard hunting he took the buck behind his house which is just down the road from where I live now here in Hardin County. The deer in the middle is his and the others were taken by my dad n I on a week end hunt. This pic was taken in the late 60s and it wasn't unsuall for my dad to buy hunting license for brothers and sisters that did not exsist.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Wet Dreams
You wouldn't believe the monsters laying around up there in hidden places.
Nailed to the barn, thrown in the laundry room, etc.. They wont hang less than a 180 on the wall.
I went to one locals house and he had 3 , 190 to 200 hanging in his den. When we went out the back door there was this monster 10 pnt in the back room. He said it ONLY scored 178 so he put it out back.
People (locals) dont even lift an eye if you havent killed a book deer.
That use to be a great place to go and maybe get the deer of a lifetime.
I used to hunt up there for 1200 bucks, for a week and have a chance at killing the biggest whitetail in the world.
The guides wanted you to get as big a deer as you could, as it made them look good.

Well as time went on the locals have read too many Texas deer mags. They know what some folks pay to kill a big whitetail and the price is slowly rising. 
When I say I'm from texas, they start to tell how dumb we are for paying so much money for deer hunting. But texas is just where it started. High priced whitetails are every where now.
Well now its about 4500 plus air fare and a few perks to hunt there now. I shop around and find a bargain every now and then.

Nice pics...............thanks


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Nice pictures to all!


----------



## redheadhunter2004 (Sep 17, 2004)

hey bluegill why post such a small deer when your brothers was so much better?

Just kidding bud

Later 

Timbo


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*Wet Dreams*

I am liking that green in that picture. Where you you hunt those quacky ducks?


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

My first buck taken january 2, 2005. Shot him around 7:15 - 7:20 in the morning.

I don't have the luxery of getting a nice big fenced lease etc, this was taken on my little ranch in San Manuel Tx. I have hunted the ranch for 3 years and finally got a buck.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice deer..........and congrats on your first and hopfully not your last.


----------



## Dav1500 (Feb 15, 2005)

Heres a couple deer we shot last year and the year before- 
1st-Mine scored 174
2nd-Steven's (saltaholic) scored 158
3rd-Dads and Friend-155
4th-Mine 2yrs ago-151
5th-Broken Leg-135 -not all that special just a cool picture


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Got a whole nother box of shells for this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

These two Bucks were taken from a lease I had in Brackettville a few years back. Never had either officially scored, but both are on the wall.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

That is one hell of an 8 pnt HH......................excellant.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> That is one hell of an 8 pnt HH......................excellant.


Funny thing about that Buck is that I almost let him walk away. It was opening morning and the guy in charge of our group told us not to shoot the first buck you saw because there'd be one bigger come out. This was the very first deer I saw while in my blind and watched him for well over 45 minutes. I finally couldn't stand it any longer and popped him. The Ram Rod shot a 9 pointer that same morning and came in with an ear to ear grin. I took a look at his Buck and told him I too had shot one and thought mine was a little bigger than his. He just laughed and said let's go see. Well, we drove over to my feeder and he about messed his pants when he saw my buck laying there! lol Was the largest buck taken over the next 2 years. And to think he almost walked away.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

These pictures are of a close friend and co-worker, Felix Nieves. Alaskan Black Bear, Wyoming Pronghorn and Wyoming Mulie.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Keep 'em coming*

Attached is a picture of my friend Paul & I after a successful Nilgai stalk. We were walking through the brush after Nilgai when a huge Nilgai cow that looked like a Giraffe stepped out of the brush and onto the trail. I got her in my scope when this bull stepped out. I kneeled down so Paul could get the bull he had come for, since i was only after meat. It was a cool morning and the bull had stepped out onto his dung pile for his morning constitutional. He was about 125 yards away squatted down getting after it and looking right at us when Paul drilled him right in the throat and he fell dead as a doornail. The brush exploded as the bulls entire harem of 6 cows took off.
Walking to the bull I said "Cool morning. Surrounded by your ladies. Squeezing one out. Not a bad way to go".:biggrin:
We call it the dung hill massacre.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Aggiedan said:


> Attached is a picture of my friend Paul & I after a successful Nilgai stalk. We were walking through the brush after Nilgai when a huge Nilgai cow that looked like a Giraffe stepped out of the brush and onto the trail. I got her in my scope when this bull stepped out. I kneeled down so Paul could get the bull he had come for, since i was only after meat. It was a cool morning and the bull had stepped out onto his dung pile for his morning constitutional. He was about 125 yards away squatted down getting after it and looking right at us when Paul drilled him right in the throat and he fell dead as a doornail. The brush exploded as the bulls entire harem of 6 cows took off.
> Walking to the bull I said "Cool morning. Surrounded by your ladies. Squeezing one out. Not a bad way to go".:biggrin:
> We call it the dung hill massacre.


 How sad, you didnt even let him finish his morning dump


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

oh, I bet he finished it when that bullet hit him.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice Bull AD and company.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*He finished more than the dump*



RubenZamora said:


> How sad, you didnt even let him finish his morning dump


 LOL--Cool morning. He just finished with the cow Ruben then went for the dungpile. It was a very good way for a fine bull to go out.

Thanks Redfishr...I loved the pictures of your deer and the stories.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Aggiedan said:


> He just finished with the cow Ruben then went for the dungpile. It was a very good way for a fine bull to go out.


That's how I want to go! lol But I best not call Julie a Cow.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

*I wish I could say I shot it..*

My father killed this Bull Elk two weeks ago in New Mexico 6x6.. Shot it at 449 Yards... Scored 351 Points.. SWEET ELK DAD!


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Nice. What did he shoot it with?


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

I know he shot it 4 times, have not talked to him since he got back to ask what gun he was using.. Looks like his Weatherby Custom from the pics


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Now thats a huge elk. My friendd just got back from Colorado and they also killed a 6X6. Not as big as this one!


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

*The Ducks*

Here are a few from last season and more to come just around the corner.



Redfish Bob



Pic1 Trinty River 

Pic 2 Trinity Bay 

Pic 3 Central Texas

Pic 4 Rockport

Pic 5 Rockport Next day

Pic 6 Teal Seasons


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

Labeled wrong



Pic 1 Trinity River

Pic 2 Teal seasons

Pic 3 Another Rockport the next day

Pic 4 Trinity Bay

Pic 5 Central Texas


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

That is a monster elk.
I think 300 is that magic no. in elk scores.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great quacker pics.
If you get any of those blue wings you dont want just let me know.........


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

It's HARD, errr LOOTER HEAD! LOL!


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

*here*

pic 1.heres a serious headache!!!!!!!!
2. me and a buddy before lunch (im the taller one)
3. another good day
4. 45 min shoot results
5. belive it or not (you better belive it) all shot with same shot (sp-10 mag)
one shot three birds
6. aint it perrty


----------



## 3Sheets (May 21, 2004)

*Ozona*

A'ight - lets see if I can do this. Me and a buddy with last week of deer season last year, or was that year before last...


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*New To The Deep Blue*

Nice pics. 2 more weeks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Bull Minnow said:


> Can't wait!!!!!!!


nice ducks i wish i could get taht much


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

My two boy at our place in East Bernard late last year. The youngest with his 1st ducks ever, got a pair of BW Teal with ONE SHOT! (Proud poppa here!) They were coming in to land, about 6 inches off of the water at around 20 yds and lined up just right! My oldest took all but 3 of the geese off of the other field across the creek from where we were duck bustin.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

*5x7*

I found the pics of the 5x7 from up north.

Not that good of a pic but nice deer to look at.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

*5 x 6*

Heres a pretty good buck I got a few yrs ago out near Orangegrove Texas.
Rattled him up soon as I got settled in.
Any body ever hunt out that way?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Heres a pretty good buck I got a few yrs ago out near Orangegrove Texas.
> Rattled him up soon as I got settled in.


Nice -- I like forks, stickers, kickers, anything unusual.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

RedFishr...Our ranch is 20 mins N of Orangegrove.....the wife posted up today some of her photos from the last two seasons.....if she sees those deer you keep showing... its gonna cost me a double fist full of frog-skins to take her up north......


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*Still enjoying*

all of the pics. Thanks again for posting up!
7 more days!!!!!!!


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 17, 2005)

New to the deep blue, I wouldn't be too quick to put those laughing Mallards on here. That's like catching carp....


----------

